# Lion help?



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I have a vernon le lion tag this year and hoping to find someone who would want to run there dogs and has some experience with cats out there. I've seen 2 out there while hunting but I've never pursued lions. Took 7 points to draw and will probably be my only time hunting them. I've talked to a couple outfitter but I just cnsfford the 4-5000$ they want for a lion guide im sure someone wouldn't mind doing it to get there dogs out in some good snow!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Best of luck in your quest.
Most houndsmen have so much time and money invested in dogs I'm not sure any of them will help for free. There are a few on this forum so maybe they will reach out.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I don't expect it for free i can cover fuel and stuff i just can't afford the 4000$ outfitters want


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I feel you, the price feels so high and painful. Dogs are just an expensive upkeep! If you do find someone who is a bit cheaper, let me know too. I want to do a lion real bad some time.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I have a pack of Brittany's so I get it but I also love to watch my dogs work and get them out so if someone offered expenses plus a few bucks for my time I'd go. Say fuel plus 500 is responsible for me


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is an interesting topic, actually. I had it in my brain that many houndsmen obtained pursuit tags and go out and chase for practice/fun on their own anyway, and so why not try to pick up a hunter along the way? 

I have since learned this probably isn't the case in most instances, and there isn't much of a desire to head out and chase for "practice," but just a fee. I'm sure there are exceptions as there are exceptions to every rule. I certainly had a misconception in my mind before talking to a couple guys with hounds about this.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

2pntkiller said:


> I have a pack of Brittany's so I get it but I also love to watch my dogs work and get them out so if someone offered expenses plus a few bucks for my time I'd go. Say fuel plus 500 is responsible for me


This would be illegal if not an outfitter.. Expenses yes. +500 no.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Good luck in your search. I think you can find someone to take you out for expenses if your resourceful. I was very fortunate to draw a boulder mountain LE tag in 2018 with zero points. As it worked out a lady I worked with husband was a houndsman and he took me out. I did what you mentioned and paid for all the fuel and bought lunches etc. Buying dog food for them is another nice gesture. I ended up killing a fatty Tom on our second trip out. Here is picture of my lion in the tree before I a shot him to get you excited.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

3arabians said:


> Good luck in your search. I think you can find someone to take you out for expenses if your resourceful. I was very fortunate to draw a boulder mountain LE tag in 2018 with zero points. As it worked out a lady I worked with husband was a houndsman and he took me out. I did what you mentioned and paid for all the fuel and bought lunches etc. Buying dog food for them is another nice gesture. I ended up killing a fatty Tom on our second trip out. Here is picture of my lion in the tree before I a shot him to get you excited.
> View attachment 153288
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this, pretty sure the houndsman that took you out is a relative of mine. I believe we discussed it on here


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

TPrawitt91 said:


> I remember this, pretty sure the houndsman that took you out is a relative of mine. I believe we discussed it on here


Oh ya! That’s right! I haven’t talked to Matt in a couple years. Tell him Jake Mooney says hey. I hope he’s doing well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

3arabians said:


> Oh ya! That’s right! I haven’t talked to Matt in a couple years. Tell him Jake Mooney says hey. I hope he’s doing well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been years since I've seen Matt, I saw his half brother (my uncle) recently. Good guys for sure.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My buddy had a bear tag a couple years ago. He planned to bait, but didn't do enough homework beforehand to realize baiting wasn't allowed on this hunt. Then a "friend of a friend" had hounds and was gonna take him out and then bailed at the last minute leaving him with only spot and stalk as a not very viable option, but the only option. My point with all this is even if you find a houndsman who says they will take you out, if you don't have them locked down with money you may not be a very high priority for them if they have other things come up. It may be a good idea to surrender the tag and do it another year when you have some money tucked aside to hire a houndsman. Not trying to be a debbie downer, I just don't want to see you waste a good tag like my buddy did.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Delete


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I have a buddy with hounds but he also has a snow removal company so any day of fresh tracking snow is also a day to work plowing


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

2pntkiller said:


> I have a buddy with hounds but he also has a snow removal company so any day of fresh tracking snow is also a day to work plowing


Not if the snow is only up high


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

True, hopefully vernon gets snow and not utah County


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Snow? What are you guys talking about? Is snow that fluffy white substance I used to see as a kid years ago?


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I see houndsmen running the mountains while I’m solo and they look at me like “how did this guy just pop out of nowhere” 😆 I know where the dogs go so I can sometimes expect trucks, boot tracks and dogs wherever I want to stalk. 🤠


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Sorry I quit hunting the cats and the dogs are all gone.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I'm going to be using my 6mm223 (6×45) for the cat hunt and going to do a rug mount out of it so bullet selection is important, would you guys think a 65gr vmax,87gr vmax, or 80gr ttsx, these are 6mm bullets I have, the 87gr I have loaded now are at 2900fps. Think they'll blow the hide more then the 80gr ttsx?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I would either use the barnes or the lighter, faster vmax in hopes that it would come completely undone inside and not leave a messy exit wound.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

223 for Mt Lion? Hmmmm, better shoot that spot where the neck connects to the head! Either bullet will do the job. The thing is to sight in that rifle so you can hit what you aim at.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

I am an old cat hunter myself. We used to hunt them with hounds. Mostly bobcats but now and then a Cougar would show up. Only guns we took hunting was our 22 six shooters. Yes, I killed Cougar with a 22 six shooter.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

jlofthouse16 said:


> I am an old cat hunter myself. We used to hunt them with hounds. Mostly bobcats but now and then a Cougar would show up. Only guns we took hunting was our 22 six shooters. Yes, I killed Cougar with a 22 six shooter.


We used our 22 six shooters as well. Would use a hallow point bullet. Worked just fine.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

It's a 6x223, so I load .243 caliber bullets into a 223 brass. Today i tried some 80gr ttsx with 24.5grs xterminator and it clocked at 2960fps, here's a 5 shot group at 100 yards, that's a 1" orange dot.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

You will get a thru and thru with that load for sure.
But, hopefully your not taking a 100 yard shot at your lion.
The shots at a lion in a tree are MUCH closer than that…..??


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

I was going to go shoot my gun at like 50 feet next weekend. I just pulled my nightforce off this morning and put a 3-9×40 Burris on to save weight and I just don't feel ill need a 4-30×50 nightforce to shoot a cat in a treeel 😂, so that group was a test group and it was also at 100Yards with a 3-9 Burris. So I think it'll definitely hammer a cat. Just going to check my zero at like 25,50,75 feet next weekend on 3x


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have had a Burris 3x9x40 scope on my .06 for years. 
have killed a bunch of elk with it……and a few deer.
Been a very good scope. Haven’t had to adjust it in years.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

I sight my rifles to shoot 2.25 inches high at 100 yards. That puts em right on at 200 yards and about 2.5 inches low at 300 yards. For deer and larger game you don't need to worry about the distance just pull down and shoot.

Cat in a tree? We used to just pack our 22 pistols cat hunting with hounds. One carefully placed shot brings down the cat.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

jlofthouse16 said:


> I sight my rifles to shoot 2.25 inches high at 100 yards. That puts em right on at 200 yards and about 2.5 inches low at 300 yards. For deer and larger game you don't need to worry about the distance just pull down and shoot.


I like to be dead on at 100 yards and ill always range and dial accordingly. It's what I'm comfortable with and I trust my ballistics.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Yep, do what you are comfortable with. Whatever works for you.


----------

